# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  UAC problem

## adriatiki

Hii , kam nje laptop ne windows 7 ,
por sa her qe downloadoj ndonje gje me paraqitet user security user dhe me kerkon user name dhe password un i jap keto te userit me te cilin punoj por nuk mi pranon , si dhe administartorin nuk mund te bej enable :S 
Qfare me sygjeroni ?

----------


## dardani8

> Hii , kam nje laptop ne windows 7 ,
> por sa her qe downloadoj ndonje gje me paraqitet user security user dhe me kerkon user name dhe password un i jap keto te userit me te cilin punoj por nuk mi pranon , si dhe administartorin nuk mund te bej enable :S 
> Qfare me sygjeroni ?


SHko ne start dhe me pastaj ne run aty  shkruaj MSCONFIG dhe mshoj enter ne Dritaren qe hapet  shko ne Tools, aty kliko me maus UAC-change Properities  me poshte ne Dritare  e ke mundesin per te klikuar ne Start kliko  aty dhe ne Dritaren e  ardhshme te hapet nje tjeter  Dritare  aty bene  Konfigurimin si ne  Foto  ketu >>>>  dhe besoj se  ski me pas problem

----------


## dardani8

Per ta  aktivizuar Konton e  Administratorit kliko me tasten e djatht te  mausit  mbi my  coomputer dhe pastaj kliko ne Manage me pastaj kliko ne manage users dhe aty  ne konoton e Administratorit me tasten e djathte te  mausit dhe  shko ne properities dhe me  pastaj  e hjek ate vijen qe  eshte ne katrorin si ne foto.

----------


## adriatiki

Jo vlla , edhe ne MSCONFIG me kerkon username dhe pasword te cilat nuk i di poashtu kam provuar ta formatizoj por edhe biosi kerkon password :S
Gjithsesi faliminderit.

----------


## dardani8

> Jo vlla , edhe ne MSCONFIG me kerkon username dhe pasword te cilat nuk i di poashtu kam provuar ta formatizoj por edhe biosi kerkon password :S
> Gjithsesi faliminderit.


Po a ke tentuar ta  Aktivizosh Administratorin se pari, pa  e shkru msconfig pra bene  hapin e dyte te  parin dhe  shiko  se  a po mundesh me aktivizu  ADMININ.
e  sa per  BIOS ai Laptop nese  eshte  i  vjedhur duhet ti  thehet Passwordi ne cmos, se sic  duket  ti nuk  ja paske  vnu ate  Password.

----------


## adriatiki

Nuk mund te aktivizohet Administartori , gjithsesi nuk eshte i vjedhur eshte i dhururar nga nje universitet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nese eshte i dhuruar atehere puet personin qe ta ka dhuruar per passwordin e bios. Ti duhet te gjesh llogarine administrative te kompjuterit pasi nuk ka mundesi qe laptopi te rije vetem me Limited access pa nje user admin

----------

